# truck clutch help.



## laddo90 (Oct 11, 2013)

Just wondering if this would be a good clutch for my 78 k20. I have a 350 trans w/np 205 transfer, I just want to make sure it'd work. Other wise if any of you know of a clutch in that price range that you've had luck with let me know, Thanks.
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/zzz-30014/applications/make/chevrolet/model/k20


----------

